# Motor Permit Ruby Horsetheif / Westwater?



## finripple (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi all,

So sorry if this question has come up 100 times, but I'm trying to figure out if I need a permit for a 6hp motor on the CO, through McInnis Canyons National Conservation Area. 

I called the BLM. They referred me to the CO Parks and Wildlife who then referred me to any state park that can perform a hull inspection. I was told all I need was the hull inspection vs. registering the motor in any special way. I donno...I just need a sanity check since I've often seen motors with registration info tagged onto a piece of wood that hangs off the motor. Anyway, they said to the register the boat, not the motor?

I've put some time into doing the right thing, but I want to be 100% confident that I have what I need so folks don't give me a hard time. It's bad enough taking ridicule or having a motor in the first place! (For what it's worth, I only bring it for emergencies, or if the death wind kicks in).

Thanks in advance for input.
-Fin


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

You need to register the boat you intend to use the motor on with the Colorado parks and wildlife folks. Just like you are registering a ski boat. Costs 35 bucks. 

http://cpw.state.co.us/buyapply/Pages/BoatingRegistrations.aspx


----------



## finripple (Jul 25, 2013)

Osprey said:


> You need to register the boat you intend to use the motor on with the Colorado parks and wildlife folks. Just like you are registering a ski boat. Costs 35 bucks.
> 
> Colorado Parks & Wildlife - Boat Registration


Terrific. Thanks for the confirmation and link. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Not sure about R-H, but if you want to take a motor on Westwater you'll need to have registration, plates or registration # showing, and a fire extinguisher on the boat. You can't take the motor if you don't have them.

-AH


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

Get it licensed and have all the documents and a fire extinguisher. It's no different than taking you motor boat on Lake Powell or Lake Michigan. There's no requirement, yet, to have certification that your boat is free of Zebra Mussels. On a WW trip last week my friend's motor was rejected because he didn't meet the requirements. It was a looooong paddle out.


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

And that's when your boat acquires the title of a ' vessel '. If the boat's future parallels the past with Motor Vehicles, you could someday be subject to interim taxes during the time the ' vessel ' is not in use if you wanted to register it again some years later. Thankfully, I don't believe that is the case today, with vessel's at least.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

However...you are exempt for this rule if your vessel is from out of state and going to be used in CO for 60 days or less.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Its wording makes it seem like you could put a motor on an exempt boat (canoe/ kayak) and not need registration.


----------



## finripple (Jul 25, 2013)

Andy H. said:


> Not sure about R-H, but if you want to take a motor on Westwater you'll need to have registration, plates or registration # showing, and a fire extinguisher on the boat. You can't take the motor if you don't have them.
> 
> -AH


Hey Andy, so for Westwater is that a Utah registration? It must be. What a hassle. We're doing that run in Sept.

Thanks for all the other input on this thread. I'm going to get the hull inspected this AM and at least get that paperwork out of the way.

Boat = Gray's Reef
-Fin


----------



## finripple (Jul 25, 2013)

smhoeher said:


> Get it licensed and have all the documents and a fire extinguisher. It's no different than taking you motor boat on Lake Powell or Lake Michigan. There's no requirement, yet, to have certification that your boat is free of Zebra Mussels. On a WW trip last week my friend's motor was rejected because he didn't meet the requirements. It was a looooong paddle out.


Thanks! Can you be specific about what your buddy was missing in terms of requirements? I'll I'm thinking I need for this Ruby trip is a hull inspection (paperwork) and a fire extinguisher (and possible 6 pack for bribery if things get dicey).

We're doing WW in Sept, so your recent intel is key. Thanks again!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

finripple said:


> Hey Andy, so for Westwater is that a Utah registration? It must be. What a hassle. We're doing that run in Sept.
> 
> -Fin


It's probably a Utah regulation, but it doesn't really matter because that's the requirement. It's also a good, common-sense precaution considering the fire hazard right now (and almost any other time out there except for during a torrential downpour...). 

-AH


----------



## summitraftgirl (Jul 23, 2008)

*Motor Registration*

We take our motor on Ruby Horsethief and Westwater all the time. The motor needs to be registered to the craft it's on and in the state where the craft resides. We live in Colorado, so at Westwater, we show our Colorado ID's and our Colorado boat/motor registration and we're good. You do need a fire extinguisher and the registration numbers showing on BOTH sides of the craft.

Not sure if these are the exact details you're looking for, but we've never had an issue at Westwater (or on any other stretches of river in UT where we've had our motor and encountered rangers).


----------



## finripple (Jul 25, 2013)

summitraftgirl said:


> We take our motor on Ruby Horsethief and Westwater all the time. The motor needs to be registered to the craft it's on and in the state where the craft resides. We live in Colorado, so at Westwater, we show our Colorado ID's and our Colorado boat/motor registration and we're good. You do need a fire extinguisher and the registration numbers showing on BOTH sides of the craft.
> 
> Not sure if these are the exact details you're looking for, but we've never had an issue at Westwater (or on any other stretches of river in UT where we've had our motor and encountered rangers).


Cool. So no need to double down on CO and UT. That's great to know.


----------



## pinetree (Mar 20, 2008)

*WW motor requirements*

Westwater requires a boat registration on wood plates. I am not sure if a Colorado registration is valid in Utah. I would think so. I have a 2 hp Honda on a 14 ft Avon. The registration cost me $54. For one trip. We are rowing out on our trip in 2 weeks.


----------



## DIRIGO (Mar 13, 2015)

It’s in the stipulations in westwater...
Stipulation #7, paragraph C says 
“C. adhere to the Utah Boating Act (Title 73, Chapter 18), which includes the wearing of life jackets from Westwater Ranger Station to Big Hole (children age 12 and under must wear life jackets at all times when on the river), and registration of motorboats”

That first sentence says to adhere to the Utah boating act. Which when it comes to numbering you can find that it in section 73-18-6. It doesn’t clarify exactly How the numbering system needs to be displayed . You can get creative. As long as your numbers are on both sides. 
In section c of 73-18-6 it also states that your registration can be from out of state as long as the vessel hasn’t been in the state for a excess of 60 days of the calendar year.
Also according to section 73-18-7 paragraph 4b says that the letters have to be in contrast to color and be in plain vertical block characters no less then 3” in height.

I’ve seen people with aluminum placards, wood, rubber and even cardboard.

Section 73-18-8 paragraph 4 says that every vessel is required to have fire extinguishing equipment on board

So you’ll need...
1. Registration from your state that is up to date 
2. Placards with your numbers on it
3. Fire extinguisher

The six pack of bribery won’t work as well because he doesn’t drink too often. Perhaps venison or some sort of other friendly token....like a good attitude and some signs of planning and preparation will get you far. 


Here’s the link to the stops and the UT boating act 

Utah boating act
https://le.utah.gov/xcode/Title73/Chapter18/C73-18_1800010118000101.pdf

2018 Westwater canyon private non commercial river use stipulations
https://www.blm.gov/sites/blm.gov/files/Westwater Canyon Stipulations-Private 5.2018 508c.pdf

Oh yeah! Don’t forget your USCG approved Type IV throwable device, commercially made throw bag, and sound producing device if your boat is 16’ or greater 

Hope this helps


----------



## grandjunktion (May 18, 2017)

Would it be ok / legal to display the boat registration numbers on a spare oar blade tied to the side of my boat rather than a piece of wood? I don't see why not unless I had to use the spare in which at that point it wouldn't be displayed.

Any thoughts?


----------

